# The Morton Feldman Experiment (after Scratchgolf) for March 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

After long pondering after my separation from my wife, I was inspired by scratchgolf's posting at http://www.talkclassical.com/35120-schoenberg-experiment.html and was very impressed. Schoenberg is not an easy composer to wade through singularly for a whole month.

In this vein, I have decided to pursue a full month of listening to one of America's most obscure and abstruse composers-- Morton Feldman. Considering that I follow Zen Buddhism, Feldman's slow cooked approach fits in with my philosophical and psychological mantra. Such I will devote a whole month to listening, reflecting, and promoting Morton Feldman's works.

A caveat. My monthly classical music group will have to listen to Feldman's music twice! Oh well, that will be an enthralling experience.

Rules of the game:

1) One month of Feldman listening only if possible-- that means my intent is to play a Feldman album during March 2015 and no other composer whatsoever.

This rule applies to anything that I will download off iTunes (I can download other composers but can't listen to them until after March 31st) as well as music I choose to play on tinychat group on classical days except for Fridays which are non-classical days. So folks will have to be patient with me as that will be the only composer I will select to play any time that it is my turn.

2) Exceptions to rule: time with my daughter it is unlikely (but I will try) that she will be able to listen to Feldman... I probably will end up listening to music from Frozen LOL.

Live orchestral concerts that I attend will be exceptions to the rule obviously since I don't plan to miss watching Andre Watts or Ingrid Fliter next month.

whatever "background" music that my stepdad or Ben plays at my house is allowed. I will not intervene to block them from playing non-Feldman stuff

3) There will be no pop or rap music heard on my iPod except on tinychat on Fridays when I can play those.

4) I will have to figure out whether to listen to Feldman chronologically or through spatial context. I will decide on either course in due time.

THUS about 95% of my March 2015 listening will be Morton Feldman-devoted. Sadly enough this means that I will miss out on Haydn man's composers of the month thread but I promise to catch up.

March 1st begins the Mount Everest of a listening experience. Most likely I will be re-listening to the Flux Quartet's recording of the String Quartet 2 again!  Woot.

Comments and help are welcome here in this thread.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm...one month...that ought to be just about enough time to get through one of his later works...

Just kidding. Feldman was a great composer, one of my favorites (I'm learning his "The King of Denmark" right now). Good luck!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Scratchgolf's experiment was to challenge himself, though. I know you love Feldman already. I'm not saying you shouldn't do this, just don't force us to listen to him on Tinychat...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Der Leiermann said:


> Scratchgolf's experiment was to challenge himself, though. I know you love Feldman already. I'm not saying you shouldn't do this, just don't force us to listen to him on Tinychat...


I've done things like this. Not for entire months, but for entire weeks, or not listening to anyone else until playing everything I have by a certain composer (doesn't typically take a month..). It works either way, I find. A good challenge, but also a more intimate stretch of time to force you beyond your favorite warhorses. I expect albert wouldn't claim to know every Feldman piece equally well.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Der Leiermann said:


> Scratchgolf's experiment was to challenge himself, though. I know you love Feldman already. I'm not saying you shouldn't do this, just don't force us to listen to him on Tinychat...


For tinychat I will be sticking to his shorter works so not to scare off anyone


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> I've done things like this. Not for entire months, but for entire weeks, or not listening to anyone else until playing everything I have by a certain composer (doesn't typically take a month..). It works either way, I find. A good challenge, but also a more intimate stretch of time to force you beyond your favorite warhorses. I expect albert wouldn't claim to know every Feldman piece equally well.


I only have heard 3 pieces by Feldman and there are around 180 compositions he did.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

For whatever this input may be worth to you, albertfallickwang, here's a list of compositions by Feldman that I own in my CD collection:

Bass Clarinet and Percussion
Cello and Orchestra
Christian Wolff in Cambridge
Coptic Light
Crippled Symmetry
De Kooning
Durations 1
Durations 2
Durations 3
Durations 4
Durations 5
Flute and Orchestra
For Aaron Copland
For Frank O'Hara
For Samuel Beckett
For Stephan Wolpe
I Met Heine on the Rue Furstenberg
Instruments I
Instruments III
Intermission 5
Intersection (1953)
Intersection 2
Intersection 3
Intersection 4
Jackson Pollock
King of Denmark, The
Neither
Oboe and Orchestra
On Time And The Instrumental Factor (1969)
Only
Orchestra (1976)
Palais de Mari (for Francesco Clemente)
Piano
Piano and Orchestra
Piano Four Hands
Piano Piece
Piano Piece (to Philip Guston)
Piece for Four Pianos
Projection 1
Projection 2
Projection 3
Projection 4
Projection 5
Rothko Chapel
Routine Investigations
Samoa
Sin Of Jesus, The
Something Wild In The City: Mary Ann's Theme
Structures For Orchestra (1962)
Two Pianos
untitled film music
Vertical Thoughts 1
Vertical Thoughts 2
Vertical Thoughts 3
Vertical Thoughts 4
Vertical Thoughts 5
Viola in My Life I, The
Viola in My Life II, The
Violin and Orchestra
Voice and Instruments (1972)
Voice and Instruments II
Voice, Violin and Piano
Why Patterns?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> For whatever this input may be worth to you, albertfallickwang, here's a list of compositions by Feldman that I own in my CD collection:
> 
> Bass Clarinet and Percussion
> Cello and Orchestra
> ...


Wow! I am impressed. I'm going to start with the albums available on iTunes and move my way through it.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> ...In this vein, I have decided to pursue a full month of listening to one of America's most obscure and abstruse composers-- Morton Feldman. Considering that I follow Zen Buddhism, Feldman's slow cooked approach fits in with my philosophical and psychological mantra. Such I will devote a whole month to listening, reflecting, and promoting Morton Feldman's works.
> 
> Comments and help are welcome here in this thread.


Since you invite comments, my opinion is that Morton Feldman is not an obscure American (consider the significant amount of albums of Feldman's music which have been produced throughout the decades up to the present).

Also, if slow moving and meditation-inducing music resonates with your own aesthetics, then you might wish to explore the music of Giacinto Scelsi and other composers besides Feldman.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Prodromides, you forgot Triadic Memories!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

By the way, I will be using Youtube clips as well for sure .


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

nathanb said:


> Prodromides, you forgot Triadic Memories!


Ah - there's lots of Feldman that I don't have on disc. I see Triadic Memories is available on labels such as _col legno_ or _mode_, but so far I've not heard it (yet  ).

Other TC members: please feel welcome to chime in with your Feldman suggestions and offerings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

Prodromides said:


> Ah - there's lots of Feldman that I don't have on disc. I see Triadic Memories is available on labels such as _col legno_ or _mode_, but so far I've not heard it (yet  ).
> 
> Other TC members: please feel welcome to chime in with your Feldman suggestions and offerings.


I think you covered everything I know outside of Triadic Memories and the really "big" chamber works - String Quartet No. 2, For Philip Guston, Violin And String Quartet, Clarinet And String Quartet.... but I can hardly say I "know" those mammoths either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

These "experiments" just gave me the idea for a sort of "challenge" thread. Perhaps everybody would start with one challenge, and they could challenge one person to listen to an album or work (or a composer for a whole day or w/e), but they wouldn't be able to give a second challenge until responding to another challenge themselves.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> I think you covered everything I know outside of Triadic Memories and the really "big" chamber works - String Quartet No. 2, For Philip Guston, Violin And String Quartet, Clarinet And String Quartet.... but I can hardly say I "know" those mammoths either.


Seems like a lot of his oeuvre is focused on chamber settings to me.  No symphonies as far as I know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Seems like a lot of his oeuvre is focused on chamber settings to me.  No symphonies as far as I know.


Good orchestral works. No 6 hour ones, mind you, but some good ones. Perhaps try Violin And Orchestra, Coptic Light, For Samuel Beckett, and the like?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Since you invite comments, my opinion is that Morton Feldman is not an obscure American (consider the significant amount of albums of Feldman's music which have been produced throughout the decades up to the present).
> 
> Also, if slow moving and meditation-inducing music resonates with your own aesthetics, then you might wish to explore the music of Giacinto Scelsi and other composers besides Feldman.


I disagree. Feldman is still very obscure.

Not a single Feldman piece recorded on a huge label like DG, Decca, EMI, Virgin, etc. All small labels.
He may be recorded a lot but that's due to a bunch of scholars. I don't see Anne Sophie-Mutter whipping out her violin for a Feldman piece. Nor Hilary Hahn. Even Ligeti gets DG recorded.

I never have seen a Feldman performed live before. No listening for Philadelphia or Utah Symphony Orchestra.

All relegated to small groups and virtually unknown musicians to promote his works.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> I disagree. Feldman is still very obscure.
> 
> Not a single Feldman piece recorded on a huge label like DG, Decca, EMI, Virgin, etc. All small labels.
> He may be recorded a lot but that's due to a bunch of scholars. I don't see Anne Sophie-Mutter whipping out her violin for a Feldman piece. Nor Hilary Hahn. Even Ligeti gets DG recorded.
> ...


Relatively obscure, yes. But the real obscure guys are the ones that leave you questioning: "ya think their piano concerto will ever get a commercial recording?" and whatnot. Feldman has also been recorded multiple times by KAIROS and a little bit here and there by ECM, even if we ignore the huge catalogue on American experimentalism-heavy labels. So, relatively obscure, yes. But for the kind of music we're talking about, about as well known as it's gonna get.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just found out that Feldman composed a short opera. OMG!

So excited that I can explore this next month.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Prodromides said:


> Morton Feldman is not an obscure American


One of the things that no one should ever do on talkclassical is claim that a composer is "obscure."


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

science said:


> One of the things that no one should ever do on talkclassical is claim that a composer is "obscure."


The term "relatively obscure" should work easily here.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

albertfallickwang said:


> The term "relatively obscure" should work easily here.


Well, you defended yourself well in post #17, but it is still a word I'd be nervous using.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> I disagree. Feldman is still very obscure.
> 
> Not a single Feldman piece recorded on a huge label like DG, Decca, EMI, Virgin, etc. All small labels.
> He may be recorded a lot but that's due to a bunch of scholars. I don't see Anne Sophie-Mutter whipping out her violin for a Feldman piece. Nor Hilary Hahn. Even Ligeti gets DG recorded.
> ...


Well, there is at least one relevant exception:










Piano and Orchestra
Cello and Orchestra
Coptic Light
New World Symphony - Michael Tilson Thomas

BTW, I'd recommend to start from this one. One of the most immediately enjoyable imo


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Well, there is at least one relevant exception:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find! I will definitely check that one out.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I rate Morton Feldman about 2½ times less obscure then Viktor Ullmann as there are 103 discs available with his music on ArkivMusik! :tiphat:

And the fact that DG has not (AFAICT) has not recorded his music is just a sign of their lack of Cojones!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

Am I allowed to call people like, say...Sunleif Rasmussen or Seppo Pohjola...obscure?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> Am I allowed to call people like, say...Sunleif Rasmussen or Seppo Pohjola...obscure?


Definitely. Never heard of either one.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

One man's "obscure" is another man's beans on toast! Generally, I feel that words like Best or Obscure suffer a bit from inflationary use by some users! :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Found quite a few Morton Feldman CD's yesterday at the downtown public library which is quite extraordinary.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Albert, you may be interested in some readings as well...

i'd recommend "Give My Regards to Eighth Streets"










a comprehensive collection of Feldman's writings, spanning from published articles to concert program notes, interviews, etc. IMO a very good introduction to his music and thoughts.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Albert, you may be interested in some readings as well...
> 
> i'd recommend "Give My Regards to Eighth Streets"
> 
> ...


Thanks! Also love that Philip Guston painting cover LOL.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Not a single Feldman piece recorded on a huge label like DG, Decca, EMI, Virgin, etc. All small labels.
> He may be recorded a lot but that's due to a bunch of scholars.
> 
> ...All relegated to small groups and virtually unknown musicians to promote his works.


Ah - "small" labels constitute the bulk of my collection.
I have long ago given up on DG and other majors to offer albums of the type of music I like to listen to and purchase.
For example, when I've seen a disc of music by Maurice Ohana produced by a label which calls itself _Calliope_ or _Opus 111_, I've bought that item blind! 

I also think that record producers do not receive enough critical acclaim for their efforts.
They may (or may not) be a 'bunch of scholars', but in any case they're fiscally responsible for music recordings and procuring talent to perform the music. After an album program is mastered, it may sit 'in the can' for years prior to actual distribution on physical media to brick-n-mortar retailers and online vendors.

Reading CD liner notes, I've noticed that a man named Harry Vogt was (is?) responsible for producing a number of European discs on Feldman music throughout the decades. Vogt helmed some recordings in 1989 (which surfaced onto the _Hat Hut_ label in 1990), and during '91/'92/'93 for the French _Montaigne_ label (for a 1994 album), and more recently in 2001 for a 2002 _Kairos_ disc.

Keep in mind that the repertoires of 'star' performers hover around that which is commercially viable. Mutter and Hahn are not gonna be performin' any music by any composer (not only Feldman) whom doesn't have established sales records.

Additionally, instrumentalists who are not well known to audiences might be better suited/acclimated to perform music which is doubtlessly challenging and unfamiliar to most listeners.

The greater the depth that an individual explores into unfamilair aural terriroty, the less likely one is to use a term such as obscure.

The reason why some of us TC members are all into threads such as these is because we've outgrown/bypassed the Top 40 popular stuff. To us, obscure = the composer whose music has never been recorded at all.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Ah - "small" labels constitute the bulk of my collection.
> I have long ago given up on DG and other majors to offer albums of the type of music I like to listen to and purchase.
> For example, when I've seen a disc of music by Maurice Ohana produced by a label which calls itself _Calliope_ or _Opus 111_, I've bought that item blind!
> 
> ...


True but Hahn and Mutter have performed both Jennifer Hidgon or Wolfgang Rihm both composers of which aren't exactly popping sales either like Taylor Swift or Miley Cyrus. They are nearly just as unknown as Feldman is.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> True but Hahn and Mutter have performed both Jennifer Hidgon or Wolfgang Rihm both composers of which aren't exactly popping sales either like Taylor Swift or Miley Cyrus. They are nearly just as unknown as Feldman is.


Yes, the sales of 'classical' is not equivalent to sales of pop music. But Rihm's music has also appeared on DG, too. Certain artists get 'backed' by agents and get contracts within larger labels. At this level, a panel of people make decisions about what recordings are deemed feasible. 
Independent labels can better reflect the connoisseur tastes of an individual producer. Perhaps some of us customers are awaiting the period in time when (if ever) a corporate panel also exhibits connoisseur tastes and 'back's the music by composers hitherto unrepresented on their labels.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ I'm quite sure that is Wolfgang Rihm was not one of the pre-eminent living German composers of today, neither DG nor Mutter would have bothered with him! 

I don't have any further take on Higdon, I'm guessing that her dad paid for her recordings... :devil: (and I'm not misogynous, I can name at least 100 chick composers I prefer listening to! )

Generally, I think that stuff released by a small label is much more a venture of love and quality then are most releases from the big three (Sony-BMG/Warner/Polygram, a guesstimation is that less then five discs in a hundred I buy come from these)!

/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

So what no love from Mutter or Hahn for Feldman eh?  I wish that more big name stars would appreciate his legacy honestly.

Right now getting ready for my Feldman month by listening to all of the Mozart piano concertos in a row. Lovely box set.









No Mozart for March apparently.



ptr said:


> ^^ I'm quite sure that is Wolfgang Rihm was not one of the pre-eminent living German composers of today, neither DG nor Mutter would have bothered with him!
> 
> I don't have any further take on Higdon, I'm guessing that her dad paid for her recordings... :devil: (and I'm not misogynous, I can name at least 100 chick composers I prefer listening to! )
> 
> ...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> So what no love from Mutter or Hahn for Feldman eh?


I would not mind if either recorded Feldman, but for me there are a multitude of other violinists that I feel are much more interesting!

/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ptr said:


> I would not mind if either recorded Feldman, but for me there are a multitude of other violinists that I feel are much more interesting!
> 
> /ptr


Even the great offbeat violinist Gidon Kremer didn't get to Feldman either LOL.

I am looking forward to reading scholarship about Feldman and not just listening to him. He is worth a very strong dose to bridge an understanding for this oft misunderstood composer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Even the great offbeat violinist Gidon Kremer didn't get to Feldman either LOL.
> 
> I am looking forward to reading scholarship about Feldman and not just listening to him. He is worth a very strong dose to bridge an understanding for this oft misunderstood composer.


Hahn, Mutter, and Kremer, while certainly not as conservative in repertoire as, say, Perlman, aren't exactly known for recording a wide range of avant-garde violin music. I won't go as far as ptr: I certainly DO prefer those violinists in some cases. But there are much more trustworthy fellows for playing this kind of music. Besides just Irvine Arditti <3

Basically albert, different eras, different genres, different types of music...they're just an entirely different ballgame. If I want a romantic opera, DG/EMI/Decca will certainly have the goods. And yes, those labels have the goods in quite a few cases. But if I want a set of renaissance masses, and I see an EMI recording and a Harmonia Mundi recording? I'll probably default on Harmonia Mundi. And if I see an EMI recording and a KAIROS recording of the same work - the EMI would be a last resort. Big labels sell, but once you get past the money makers, it's not so black and white.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have decided that for respite during listening lessons that I will play only jazz selections on Tinychat for Friday's non-classical day.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> ... I will play only jazz selections on Tinychat for* Friday's non-classical day.*


Is this like casual Fridays re: dress code in the workplace? How _cute._


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Is this like casual Fridays re: dress code in the workplace? How _cute._


Yes it is... in fact I am thinking about playing Miles Davis 1970's fusion tracks which are the "jazzy counterparts" to Morton Feldman. Long juicy vamps.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Two scholarly articles that concern Feldman which I need to read up on soon:

http://www.cnvill.net/mfhirata.htm
http://www.cnvill.net/mfsani2.htm


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I really enjoy restricted/structured listening projects like this. I have done similar listening periods but never quite as restrictive as a single composer for an entire month! Good luck!

I will add in some Morton Feldman, too in solidarity!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am preparing for this by avoiding playing any Feldman piece on TinyChat until March.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Checked out a bunch of Morton Feldman CD's from the public library to see which ones are good for iTunes downloading next month.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

If you can find them in iTunes, I'd recommend to download the Mode Records ones, starting from the earlier works.
It's quite interesting to see the development from his earlier works ('50 - early '60), largely influenced by Cage, to the later ones ('70 on) where he started following his personal path...

http://www.moderecords.com/profiles/mortonfeldman.html


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It may be a circular thing - if a guy like Kremer records them, they're no longer obscure or avant-garde. Kremer has definitely recorded quite a few composers less famous than Feldman - Rochberg, Desyatnikov, Schulhoff, Weinberg.... Even when he made that ECM Pärt disk back in 1984, Pärt wasn't what Pärt has become, just as when he recorded Schnittke, Schnittke wasn't quite as famous as he is now.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone may have already mentioned it. But there is a whole heap of Morton Feldman available on Spotify.
I will be interested in reading your experiences of him. 
He's not an everyday go-to composer for me - but everytime I listen to his music I feel moved - and it's always an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bump up to keep things moving. Thanks for the Spotify recommendation but I avoid using it due to quality of the sound. I promise to give you my thoughts, MagneticGhost .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like our SLC monthly classical music group is meeting up next week so I will have to prepare something quickly this week. Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Extensive selection of scholarly texts regarding this masterful composer:

http://www.cnvill.net/mftexts.htm


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^^^ Great stuff thanks. Will peruse these at a later date.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This week I have decided to hold off on all Feldman listening until March 1st. And I am going to have to present my first Feldman pieces to the SLC Classical Music Society completely blind without any preparation. I'm scared.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

4 more days left. Then it's all Feldman.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Which of Feldman's works will you commence March with, friend?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Which of Feldman's works will you commence March with, friend?


Here are the first two albums I downloaded from iTunes I will be listening.















Early works of Feldman during the time he was influenced by Cage and then his graphic score period.

March 1st I will be presenting these discs to our SLC Classical Music Society.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Ah - the Barton Workshop on _mode_. Starting March 1st with quality! 

"In like a lion" as the saying goes about the month of March.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Ah - the Barton Workshop on _mode_. Starting March 1st with quality!
> 
> "In like a lion" as the saying goes about the month of March.


If you want to join me in listening only to Morton next month, then we could tag team some notes together .

Lots of Youtube listening will be planned as well.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

1.5 days left now.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Less than 24 hours until the huge month.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> If you want to join me in listening only to Morton next month, then we could tag team some notes together .


Thanks for the offer, albert, but I'm not able to discipline myself to listen to only one composer's music for the duration of a month.

I wish you the best of luck in your endeavors! (I'll probably comment, though, on certain Feldman works after you listen to them & post about them)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Thanks for the offer, albert, but I'm not able to discipline myself to listen to only one composer's music for the duration of a month.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in your endeavors! (I'll probably comment, though, on certain Feldman works after you listen to them & post about them)


No problem. I will be posting mostly in my listening diary rather than here because of my personal nature.  Hope that you can comment over there in my listening diary thread.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

5.25 hours left til the big month.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

Any specific plans, Albert? For instance, "I plan to start with a weeklong marathon of the 2nd quartet on repeat" or "I'll tackle works chronologically", etc?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Plan to start with the earlier works and move onward.

Some pieces I plan to listen to in different versions. Or that's my goal.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a full list (or nearly) of compositions so that I can guide myself in order:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Here is a full list (or nearly) of compositions so that I can guide myself in order:


Well, make sure you don't do according to the timeline too well. You might miss an important batch of works from '81-'86 (aka all those huge hour+ works) if you don't make it there within the month. Pretty incredible how much many hours of music lie within that period.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> Well, make sure you don't do according to the timeline too well. You might miss an important batch of works from '81-'86 (aka all those huge hour+ works) if you don't make it there within the month. Pretty incredible how much many hours of music lie within that period.


Actually I won't be doing it chronologically totally.  I promise to get to the late works probably in the 2nd week of listening. It will be somewhat random too. Lots of Youtube listening is planned.

More details will be on my listening diary.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Time's up. Morton Feldman month now starting.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Intersection I (1951) heard on Youtube via TinyChat. Listening notes available.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Intersection 2 (1951) heard on Youtube via TinyChat. Listening notes available.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Intersection 3 (1951) heard on Youtube via TinyChat. Listening notes available.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I will be posting all updates and listening notes in my diary. Final results will be placed at the end of the month.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tomorrow I will be summarizing my first week's impressions of Morton Feldman in the listening notes. And tally up what I heard over the week.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am still doing this experiment.  You can PM me for further details on how it's going btw.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have heard over a third of Morton Feldman's compositions during my first two weeks and it has been a thrilling ride. I still have two weeks left to explore more.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I never thought I would say it but 16 days of Feldman compositions are enough to have me waiting with barely-containable anticipation for your Liszt experiment.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

trazom said:


> I never thought I would say it but 16 days of Feldman compositions are enough to have me waiting with barely-containable anticipation for your Liszt experiment.


No worries... I am proud of myself for hearing the String Quartet No. 2 again earlier this afternoon. And next week once more again.

Also, Simone Dinnerstein is a secret fan of Feldman too. Made me day seriously!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Today at the U of U Marriott Library researching Feldman's writings here:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just downloaded this iTunes-only single of Morton Feldman's "latest" composition...










OMG, ones of the most lyrical electric guitar compositions ever. Very much like haiku indeed.

I probably could be the first TalkClassical member to ever hear this piece .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Two more days before I will be giving my Morton Feldman lecture at the Salt Lake Classical Music Society downtown.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Albert
I have noticed there has been a lot of non Feldman that you have posted on various threads this month most obviously the current listening one.
I presume it has been very difficult to listen to Feldman's works only and assumed you decided to balance things out somewhat listening to these other pieces.
I would welcome your observations


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Haydn man,

Feldman month went well but due to my vacation my listening notes you can ask me about separately. Because of the extremely personal listening and spiritual experiences I find it very tough to express my revelations in any type of words.

Basically I loved all of the Feldman pieces I heard. Very exhausted since I heard pretty much every single Feldman YouTube video out there.

Also I think that I will do one Feldman album per month starting in September 2015.

My favorite piece turned out to be "For Philip Guston" unexpectedly. "String Quartet No. 2" a close second. 

Composer month was very successful. I learned so much and my presentations for the SLC Music Society went well.


----------

